
Magnificent looking HTML5 game - "Project Blaze Zero" - TomGullen
http://www.scirra.com/arcade/shooter/349/project-blaze-zero
======
redthrowaway
You know, in the Old Days, games were hard in order to siphon quarters from
you. This appears to be hard solely to siphon my will to live.

Alright, one more try...

Seriously though, as far as constructive feedback goes: the final boss had too
many sweetspots: areas where you could sit and avoid all fire without moving
while firing back. I'd suggest making the enemy projectiles less numerous, but
more demanding. Kill the sweetspots and reward movement, rather than punish
it.

~~~
rangibaby
I agree with the abov post, but would like to add a solution to criticism:

Go back to a genre-defining game like the original Raiden or Ikaruga and
actually sit down and play through and take notes on every enemy, attack and
boss pattern and write what you like and dislike and of course the _why_.

I'm not saying copy them outright, just give yourself as a designer a better
idea of the thought that went into these games originally.

On a side note, it's amazing what people are using HTML5 for these days!

------
aiurtourist
Very smooth, great graphics. However, I'm still hoping to see an example of an
HTML5 game that's more than a simple shooter.

Construct 2 looks like a great framework. There's a little background in this
interview: [http://www.html5grind.com/2011/07/12/construct-2-create-
html...](http://www.html5grind.com/2011/07/12/construct-2-create-html5-games-
without-writing-code/)

~~~
TomGullen
Thanks for feedback on Construct 2, we've come a long way since that interview
though!

I agree that games coming out now for HTML5 are still fundamentally quite
simple, but every now and then one comes along that just pushes things a
little further on like this one in my opinion.

It's only a matter of time before we see more sophisticated games, and I for
one can't wait!

------
Iaks
Looks nice. I was excited to give it a try. I'm on my company laptop, however,
and the screen is only 768 tall. I had no way to view the entire environment
which made the game quite challenging.

This is a big feature request, but honestly window sizing/scaling is something
you want to handle early rather than late.

Or, you may just want to throw an error page up if people don't have large
enough resolution capabilities.

Good luck!

~~~
TomGullen
Thanks for feedback, we do have support in Construct 2 for multiple
screensizes: [http://www.scirra.com/tutorials/73/supporting-multiple-
scree...](http://www.scirra.com/tutorials/73/supporting-multiple-screen-
sizes/page-1)

However the arcade doesn't yet support things like full screen (but will at
some point).

------
DannyPage
Maybe I missed something, but could you add a "Go back to Menu" or "Retry?"
option so I don't have to refresh the page?

Very good overall though, I want to keep trying it out and beat it, hence my
request!

~~~
kenmazy
Pressing Esc brought me back to the menu.

------
Mizza
I had to turn off Quick Find in Firefox, but after that it was awesome

------
cjbprime
Dumb question -- is it possible to win? I can't beat the boss. :)

~~~
jyrkesh
I actually found a spot just off-center almost at the bottom of the screen
where you can't get hit by any of the boss shot patterns. Finding it almost
instantaneously, I just realized I play way too many bullet hell shmups.

Otherwise, great looking game.

~~~
xarien
Yeah I did the same and it quickly became very boring as I just held down the
x button. This issue is largely due to the bounding box set on the sprite
being far too small. As long as you avoid a bullet through the center of the
sprite, it doesn't register as a collision... There will need to be some
tuning as well as without the safe zone, it would take far too long to defeat
the boss. All in all though, pretty decent considering it was made using
construct 2...

~~~
sparsevector
Having a very small (even one pixel) hit box for the player is actually sort
of a tradition for this kind of game: <http://www.significant-
bits.com/the-1-pixel-collision-box>

Having a safe zone in a boss fight is an issue though.

------
beej71
I always sucked at bullet hell games, but this one definitely looks good. Only
uses 50% of a CPU, and runs very smoothly on my machine (Arch64/Chrome).

------
mkilling
Devil's advocate:

1\. What's the advantage of doing this in HTML5 vs Flash? This is not a game I
can play on a touch screen device.

2\. Why should customers get excited about a game that would have looked
pretty average even in the 1990s? Nobody cares that it's HTML5.

~~~
jbri
What would be the advantage of doing this in Flash instead of HTML5?

~~~
javadyan
Flash is more widely supported

~~~
TomGullen
Do you have a source for that? Interesting in seeing.

~~~
rorrr
I just looked up analytics of a very popular website (13M monthly)

Flash is supported by 93% of the visitors.

HTML5 = 50%.

~~~
jbri
A more interesting question is HTML5 penetration in your target market -
rather than general usage, it would be interesting to look at the analytics
from an established Flash Gaming site.

~~~
CWIZO
Stats from igre123.net (flash gaming site) we run: about 1.5m uniques/month:
chrome: 38%, firefox (mostly v8&v9) 37%, IE 20% (v8 62%, v9 23%, v7 9% & v6
4%). So >80% HTML5. I can't find data for flash it the new analytics. But last
time I checked (when I was stil able to) it was high, almost 100%.

------
yottabyte47
Oh cool, it's Tyrian!

------
dbbo
3 (sic, three) FPS here-- Linux Mint 12 amd64, Firefox 9.0.1, nvidia Go 7300
with 512MB RAM and 4GB system RAM. Also only about 60% of the frame is visible
at a time on my 1280x800 display.

~~~
TomGullen
Go to about:config , what are the values for the webgl.disabled and
webgl.force-enabled?

If webgl.disabled is true set this to false. If that doesn't help you could
try forcing it to be enabled.

Also, do you have the most up to date graphics drivers? This could be another
thing to consider.

~~~
dbbo
webgl.disabled is false by default. I switched the force-enabled on but it
dodn't make any noticeable difference.

I should have mentioned I'm using the nouveau driver. I get slightly better
performance with the proprietary nvidia driver. In my experience most games
will either work about as well with nouveau or not at all.

~~~
TomGullen
Seems to perhaps be a problem with WebGL and that particular driver perhaps,
someone has a similar problem on this page:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/mk7sf/creating_pseu...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/mk7sf/creating_pseudo_3d_games_with_html_5_canvas_and/)

Nouveau looks like a cool project, it's probably worth raising it with them as
WebGL is going to be important in the future.

~~~
tene
I'm using nouveau and Firefox 9.0.1, and I get >30 FPS.

GT218 [NVS 3100M] xorg-x11-drv-
nouveau-0.0.16-27.20110720gitb806e3f.fc16.x86_64

